# New golden poison frog discovered



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... -frog.html

This seems a bit old..but I haven't seen it posted here. Looks ike some kind of Phyllobates.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Cool frog, more info here..

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=31374


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Corpus Callosum said:


> Cool frog, more info here..
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=31374


This is not a new topic, for (lots) more on this topic, go where he said. I am locking this thread to keep discussion to the original thread.


----------

